# Recommended Adhesive



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Looking for advise for adhesive for non paper backed vinyl flooring. This typically is a floating type vinyl. I was told by the warehouse I could use a double sided tape but I'd prefer to glue it down. Can I use a standard vinyl flooring adhesive? Something I can P/U at that POS Orange Box store. This for a 5x7 bathroom not a large area but high traffic.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

No, those take a PSA (pressure sensitive adhesive). IVC says to use a short nap roller to apply.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

rusty baker said:


> No, those take a PSA (pressure sensitive adhesive). IVC says to use a short nap roller to apply.


Rusty,

A little more info please. So I want a PSA correct (brand name) and to apply it with a roller (short nap).


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Okay so digging a little I found an Armstrong S-289 adhesive for vinyl backed flooring. The question I now have is what is the difference between a "Releasable & Non Releasable" S-289 vs. S-288?


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Non releasable is for VCT and releasable is for vinyl backed vinyl. That's the selling point for that crap. Easy to take up and change.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

This will help.

http://flexitecvinyl.com/installation/guides/installationguide.php


----------



## Don_h (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't know the specs on your named adhesive, but most pressure sensitive allow the option of full set up time for release or wet set permanent. Read the bucket, just finished a large job of sobella (sp?) that I don't want to walk to the truck for, but can be loose laid, perimeter or full spread and set up makes a difference due to poracity of the substrate.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Don_h said:


> Don't know the specs on your named adhesive, but most pressure sensitive allow the option of full set up time for release or wet set permanent. Read the bucket, just finished a large job of sobella (sp?) that I don't want to walk to the truck for, but can be loose laid, perimeter or full spread and set up makes a difference due to poracity of the substrate.


Yep :thumbsup:


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Peach pro by Henry for ivc or manington spec for sobella.......lots of options.....play it safe gases play a huge factor in PS sheetgoods.....


----------

